
RailsConf 2007 Videos - luccastera
http://railsconf.blip.tv/#575987
======
mhartl
This is great. I missed Avi Bryant's keynote (dinner ran long) and I've been
kicking myself ever since---and also cursing its absence on the web. I'll
continue kicking and cursing, of course, but now not about this. Thanks!

~~~
mhartl
Argh---there are no slides. Some can be found at
[http://conferences.oreillynet.com/pub/w/51/presentations.htm...](http://conferences.oreillynet.com/pub/w/51/presentations.html),
but not Avi Bryant's. D'oh!

------
raju
Wow... Thanks. Too bad many of the slides are missing, but worthwhile
anyways...

